# Tanks for hamsters????



## Jamie28291 (Oct 1, 2011)

My current cage (wire) is very small and I want to use a tan for my Syrian. People say tanks are bad but are they? I really wanna use one.

PLZ help, and if they are good for hankies can u give me some examples?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a 4ft tank with a meshed top for one of my syrians 
They aren't very good for rats or mice due to the poor ventilation but for hammies they are great


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

one of my robos is in a tank, you need a minimum of a 20 gallon long tank


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Do they not get really hot in there being made of glass?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CreativeLC said:


> Do they not get really hot in there being made of glass?


thats why you need to make a mesh lid for them


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

CreativeLC said:


> Do they not get really hot in there being made of glass?


Not if they have a mesh lid, they aren't in direct sunlight and the ambient temperature in the room isn't too hot


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> thats why you need to make a mesh lid for them


Oooh right! that would explain it


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

All the hammies at college are kept in Perfecto tanks. The syrians have 3' long tanks, but I think they'd be better off with longer tanks as they don't really use the upper levels.


----------



## Jbriggs (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to have a rotastack (going back a few years now) and it sat on the top of the tank with a tube going into a glass tank where hammy had lots of room and sawdust to run around in. Perfectly fine. Be sensible and dont put it in direct sunlight just like you wouldnt put a plastic house in the direct sun. Make sure there are no other pets that can get at it and offer shelter/place to hide. Also going back 30 years ago I remember looking after the school gerbils and they were in a glass tank - well before fancy cages and runs were even an option! Also they are in glass tanks in pet shops..


----------

